# My musica is here :)



## CoffeeJohnny

My little coffee corner is becoming a coffee end of the kitchen









Left to right for those who don't know.

Mahlkonig home vario, mahlkonig k30 barista, nuova simonelli musica, bonavita temperature adjustable kettle.


----------



## coffeechap

You happy with the musica dude?


----------



## jeebsy

Nice

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Disco lights lol


----------



## IanP

Saw the Musica with disco lights at the London Coffee Festival last year. You'll be just like the R Whites "Secret Lemonade Drinker" nipping down in the middle of the night for a sneaky flat white, half lit by this ;-) Looks like a sturdy, well made piece of kit too - hope you're pleased with it.

Just need to change that signature of yours now....no longer (still waiting)!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> You happy with the musica dude?


Over the moon mate, should've got this in the first place. Will keep for a good while now.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Couldn't resist


----------



## painty

Ha, brilliant


----------



## glevum

looks great, like the lights as well. whats the steam paddle like?


----------



## forzajuve

That is definitely Darth Vadar's espresso machine of choice! Good to see some different machines out there too. Looking forward to hearing how you get on with the volumetrics.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice , liking it , the musica is a striking machine and makes great coffee by all accounts. Love to see how you get on with it .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

glevum said:


> looks great, like the lights as well. whats the steam paddle like?


Steam is on full if pushed up, some control pulling it down, if pulling down you need to steam with one hand, thankfully I've mastered the crazy simonelli steam power


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

forzajuve said:


> That is definitely Darth Vadar's espresso machine of choice! Good to see some different machines out there too. Looking forward to hearing how you get on with the volumetrics.


Volumetrics set at 25 and 20 ml still debating if the pre infusion is worth it.


----------



## glevum

My daughter says it a cool machine as peter andre owns a musica, dont know how she knows that, probably from one of his crappy itv4 programmes. Hope that hasn't knocked £500 off its value


----------



## glevum

Is there much difference in shots / steam compared to the Oscar?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

glevum said:


> Is there much difference in shots / steam compared to the Oscar?


There is a difference in shots for the better, it was a bit hard getting it right on the Oscar as the pressure was so high. The oscar does fantastic shots though. This is just that little bit better. The steam power is the same, buckets of steam power.


----------



## jeebsy

geordie-barista said:


> There is a difference in shots for the better, it was a bit hard getting it right on the Oscar as the pressure was so high. The oscar does fantastic shots though. This is just that little bit better. The steam power is the same, buckets of steam power.


Did you persevere with the four hole tip? Coming from a classic the power is unreal. Finding it hard to get much air in before the milk heats up.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RvB

Yeah, that's nice!











geordie-barista said:


> There is a difference in shots for the better, it was a bit hard getting it right on the Oscar as the pressure was so high. The oscar does fantastic shots though. This is just that little bit better. The steam power is the same, buckets of steam power.


Well, I'm getting some great shots out of your Oscar, so that must be whole nother level!



jeebsy said:


> Did you persevere with the four hole tip? Coming from a classic the power is unreal. Finding it hard to get much air in before the milk heats up.


Spend some time (and milk) practicing, I was cursing the Oscar steam tip a few days ago, now I've just about got it.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

A poor pour, but the milk is good even when done in small amounts using the four hole tip, persevere with it, it does come good.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Reminds me of swimming on cold water!


----------



## Daren

xiuxiuejar said:


> Reminds me of swimming on cold water!










took me a while!


----------



## Wobin19

Yep me too. Made me laugh, thanks.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Cockachino


----------



## urbanbumpkin

LOL. I thought I'd erased Keith Chegwins Naked Jungle from my mind...but this has brought it all back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Let's see if you've inspired anybody for free pour Friday!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

xiuxiuejar said:


> Let's see if you've inspired anybody for free pour Friday!


People should think, can't do any worse than that so crack on


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Disabled pre-infusion and the shots are way better. Tasty coffee makes me a very happy man. Also she's a beautiful machine in my opinion so that makes it better still


----------



## lukeap69

Looks is one of the reasons I chose musica lux over giotto premium. I agree that it is as very nice machine indeed.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Geordie Boy

I do like that kettle... that's a proper coffee gadget


----------



## iroko

Cool coffee corner.


----------



## repeat

Musica looks cool! Looks like a quality bit of kit.


----------

